# Cop out



## NTxSlotCars

I always liked this car.









I never knew why, but it always seemed familiar to me.
Of course, I watched Adam 12 when I was a kid, and bought the COP OUT model as a teen,
but even then, I had seen it somewhere before.

Ah, yes.....









It came out of a Hot Rod article from 1975.

































I guess I remember seeing it from there, or on TV.
I've been on kinda a cop car kick lately. Anyone else ever feel this way???


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yeah Rich, that Tyco body has been a Fave of mine as well  But I never knew it was a 1:1 show car also :thumbsup: thanks for the headsup and mag pix


----------



## Boosted-Z71

NTX definitely has the law on his side at the big dirt oval, hope he has plenty of doughnuts to keep everyone happy.

Great cars, I have a 1/24 model un-built of the Cop Out car, and have seen the real version at a World of Wheels event, years ago. Still a cool car!

Boosted


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!!

Wes


----------



## TBI

"You in a heap a trouble boy!"


----------



## Super Coupe

Is that Bufford T. Justice hiding in there somewhere? Nice bunch of Police cruisers you have there.
>Tom<


----------



## slotto

Nice collection of police cars you got there!


----------



## torredcuda

Man,I need a few of those to keep the street racers around here in line!E-bay here I come.


----------



## torredcuda

How common/hard to find are they?


----------



## plymouth71

Whats the date on that Magazine???


----------



## 1scalevolvo

That gives me an idea..Imagine an event where the drivers do " Donuts " on the track with their police cars & its sponsored by Dunkin donuts ?Perhaps a routed track can be improvised ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> Whats the date on that Magazine???


It's outta this Hot Rod Mag from April of 1975.


----------



## plymouth71

Thanks Rich. I want to track one down!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

plymouth71 said:


> Thanks Rich. I want to track one down!


Yes, it has an interesting article about Richard Petty inside.


----------



## plymouth71

LoL Thats Awesome!


----------



## Rolls

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yes, it has an interesting article about Richard Petty inside.



How cool is that???? Thanks for posting it! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

Who's Richard Petty?


----------



## plymouth71

Anyone know where I can get some parts for one of these? like an engine, glass, front & rear bumpers, Exhaust pipes. I guess what I'm saying is I have a shell....


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I know you can use some small red LEDs for the top lights. They look better to me,
and can be made to work.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Yeah Rich, that Tyco body has been a Fave of mine as well  But I never knew it was a 1:1 show car also :thumbsup: thanks for the headsup and mag pix


Here's another pic of it. Not crazy about the hood scoop, but that's how I got it.









I also made one into a Petty car...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Cool Beans !*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I also made one into a Petty car...


I also have one of the red/white Fire Chief versions too, and it was missing both bumpers, do I did like you did and swapped in some HotWheels Roadrunner chrome bumpers and stopped there, but now you got me thinking :thumbsup: ie- the Petty conversion is a fantastic idea


----------



## WesJY

Yeah!! SWEET Petty Conversion!

Wes


----------



## torredcuda

I`d lose the scoop and lights and make one an unmarked unit.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Go Petty!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

I think you need some more cop cars!  Great collection. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

roadrner said:


> I think you need some more cop cars!  Great collection. :thumbsup: rr


hahahhahahaha.....more cop cars...hahahaahaha:lol:

Bob...and more Petty cars too...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey, here's that 4gear Grand Am in this mag....


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I also have one of the red/white Fire Chief versions too, and it was missing both bumpers,


hey Ralph, any progress??

Here's another one I have that was a dirt track legend round here...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Rich, your #90 car has always been a fave of mine, and was the inspiration to modify mine. My FireChief car is all red now, but I just went over the white sections, and the two reds don't match on all the body panels. But thats ok, it just looks like new tin and a quickie paint squirt to get er done  I'll post some pix of it soon.
PS- I love your body damage in the back quarter and side :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's actual racing damage, you know!! It gets real hot down in Texas!! Right Rich? :tongue: :jest: :lol:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Rubbing is racing...or getting pissed off at somebody!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Winning makes it all better....


----------



## 4meandthem

Great collection of cop cars! I have the vega van one and the the chassis needs some parts. Should I keep the original chassis or swap it out for a dfferent one. Does that swivel front chassis work very well?

I have been eyeballin the hummer one too.


----------



## jobobvideo

love the #43 and #90 versions:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Thanks guys!



4meandthem said:


> Great collection of cop cars! I have the vega van one and the the chassis needs some parts. Should I keep the original chassis or swap it out for a dfferent one. Does that swivel front chassis work very well?
> 
> I have been eyeballin the hummer one too.


My Scheechers chassis doesnt work either. I was hoping to put it on an AFX 4gear
chassis, but I have been told they will not interchange. I was thinking of clipping 
the post and putting it on a Mattel chassis.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> My Scheechers chassis doesnt work either. I was hoping to put it on an AFX 4gear
> chassis, but I have been told they will not interchange. I was thinking of clipping
> the post and putting it on a Mattel chassis.



:thumbsup:What I have found is that you can use an early Aurora AFX non-Magna-Traction chassis.1st you dremel out the offset rear post & using the screw hole behind the guide pin mount the chassis to the remaining center post. If you really need to use an MT chassis , you must drill out from the top of the chassis the vestigial " hole" in front of the front magnet &: chamfer the hole from below so the screw does not interfere with the track.THis is easier than trying to mount it on a TycoMattel chassis. the AFX / 4-Gear will not work unless you want to do a lot of modification.
I bought a slotless Screechers chassis & I found you could actually drive it on slotted trck if you go slow due to the magnets in the p/u shoes holding to the rail but I put in a pin anyway.

Neal:dude:


----------



## cwbam

*Aw*

how about the Duke's nemesis.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey folks,
I picked these up last night. Couldn't pass em up for the price.










The lights work on em. Not sure if they make a noise. Do these work on Tjet track?










Let me get a closer shot in case you missed the price...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

An update from your friendly local law enforcement...










Charlie, we have you surrounded. Better come on out...


----------



## alpink

tex, Carerra GO are 1:43 scale and will not work on most HO tracks.


----------



## Bill Hall

Looken like towards the end of the Blues Brothers...LOL!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Everybody in Texas call 911??? Is Sparky misbehaving??? RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Just wanted to pull out my cop cars and see what I had. I got another box somewheres...

_DANG IT, I can never find all my stuff when i wanna shoot pics!!!_


----------



## slotcarman12078

Charlie forget to pay for his beer at the Shamrock again? :lol:


----------



## Bubba 123

NTxSlotCars said:


> I always liked this car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew why, but it always seemed familiar to me.
> Of course, I watched Adam 12 when I was a kid, and bought the COP OUT model as a teen,
> but even then, I had seen it somewhere before.
> 
> now THAT'S some "SERRIOUS" Highway-Patrol collection...
> got Da' "Blues Brother's" yet???
> 
> green w/ ENVY :wave:
> 
> Buba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer

Ok....a little off topic. The cop cars are awesome, but this pic really makes me want to see the rest of the track that this one is sitting on.

Pretty please?



NTxSlotCars said:


> I always liked this car.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Shadowracer said:


> Ok....a little off topic. The cop cars are awesome, but this pic really makes me want to see the rest of the track that this one is sitting on.
> 
> Pretty please?


Sure... It's a portable track I built and call Thunderbird Speedway after a local dirt track that closed down in 2010.









A view from the granstands...









A view of the grandstands...









The back stretch, lined up and coming to the start.









Here's the link to the build. I am currently restoring the pics in this thread.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=290693

Sorry for highjacking the thread.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Good stuff.


----------



## jmtc

I had a beater one of those ultimate cop cars. It was missing a bunch of parts but was still my favorite Tyco body mold.


----------

